# هل هذه دعوة للزنا ونكاح المحارم؟



## الملثم (7 سبتمبر 2006)

10فقالَ أمنونُ لتامارَ: «أَدخلي الطَّعامَ إلى غُرفَتي فآكُلَ مِنْ يَديكِ». فأخذَت تامارُ الكعكَ وجاءت بهِ إلى أمنونَ أخيها في غُرفَتِهِ. 11وقدَّمَت لَه ليأكُلَ فأمسَكَها وقالَ: «تَعالَي نامي معي يا أُختي». 12فقالَت لَه: «لا تُغصِبْني يا أخي. هذِهِ فاحِشَةٌ لا يفعَلُها أبناءُ إِسرائيلَ، فلا تَفعَلْها أنتَ. 13فأنا أينَ أذهَبُ بعاري؟ وأنتَ، ألا تكونُ كواحدٍ مِنَ السُّفهاءِ في إِسرائيلَ، فكلِّمِ المَلِكَ، فهوَ لا يَمنَعُني عَنكَ». 14فرفَضَ أنْ يَسمعَ لِكلامِها، وهجمَ علَيها واَغتَصَبها.


----------



## sam_on_u_all (7 سبتمبر 2006)

فين الردود من الاخوة النصارى؟


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع مكرر

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3201


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ههههههههههههههههه
اسلوب غايع في الروعه يا ماي روك
سر على الضرب فطريقك محذوف محذوف يا ولدي 
او معدل بواسطه الاداره يا ولدي

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بس جديده حتة تغيير العنوان دي
انت تكتب وماي روك يعدل ويحذف
ينفع مانشيت في جرنال او عنوان برنامج تلفزيوني
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يهدي
السلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بس جديده حتة تغيير العنوان دي
> انت تكتب وماي روك يعدل ويحذف
> ينفع مانشيت في جرنال او عنوان برنامج تلفزيوني
> ...


 
*العنوان كان مسئ فغيرته بدل ما الغي الموضوع, اليس هذا افضل من حذف الموضوع؟*
*اليس هذا دليل على اننا نريد متابعة الحوار و ليس غلقه؟*
*المهم لينا موضوع اخر في الكتاب المقدس انت في صدد تحضيره فياريت نبقي الاحترام بينا حتى نستمر في الحوار*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ريت تحدد هى فين فى الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*صموئيل الثاني اصحاح 13*

*يمكن الاخ الملثم ما يعرفه لانه كالعادة نسخ و لصق*


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هههههههههههههه
لازلت معجب باسلوبك جد رائع
ما رأيك 
في محمد حرامي صلاه ابونا
سوره القنبله والسيف
سوره الدخان
رباعيه النكاح المحمديه
محمد خاطئ وابن خاطئ
لم تكن هذه مسيئه 

ولازلنا على الدرب

سلام  ونعمه على رأيك

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هههههههههههههه
> لازلت معجب باسلوبك جد رائع


 

أستمر بأسلوبك هذا فأنت توطي من مستوى الحوار و بالاخير ما تلوم الا نفسك!


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> *المهم لينا موضوع اخر في الكتاب المقدس انت في صدد تحضيره فياريت نبقي الاحترام بينا حتى نستمر في الحوار*


 
حضرتك لو شفتني خرجت عن نطاق الادب والاحترام ممكن توضحلي
سواء في مشاركاتي في الموضوع ده او غيره
ولا النقد عندك يعتبر خروج عن نطاق الادب والأحترام؟؟؟

سلامي ليك
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> حضرتك لو شفتني خرجت عن نطاق الادب والاحترام ممكن توضحلي
> ...


 
*خلاص يا اخ, بلاش تشتيت للموضوع و خلينا نشوف نقاشنا مع الاخ*


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> أستمر بأسلوبك هذا فأنت توطي من مستوى الحوار و بالاخير ما تلوم الا نفسك!


حضرتك ما قريتش الرد كله ليه
هلوم نفسي ( مطرود لقلة الأدب يعني) أممممممممممم  
على العموم الله حكما بيني وبينك
ويشهد الله اني لم اخرج عن حدود الادب والاحترام

ومش موضوع حوارنا هو الادب لان لو ده موضوع حوارنا أؤكد  لك انكم انتم الخاسرون 
لاني لو اخذت بعض الاقتباسات لزملاء مثل luckypro و copticman  او غيرهم 
حضرتك اكيد عارف اسلوبهم وطريقتهم في الكلام مش هعرفهالك انا  وأحييك على عدلك

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خلاص عفى الله عما سلف

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خلاص عفى الله عما سلف (اسف فقد تاخر ردي بعد ردك )

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## ma7aba (8 سبتمبر 2006)

معليش أنا ماني شايف امر من الله بتحليل الزنى بل العكس بالىية ذكر صريح لرفض الفتاة ولأغتصابها بالقوة  من قبل إنسان والإنسان عند المسيحية مهما كان غير معصوم عن الخطأ إلا المسيح لأنه الله المتجسد


----------



## انور2000 (9 مارس 2007)

شوف يا اخى ان هذا فى العهد القديم فى عهد الناموس وقد ارسل الله الوصايا العشره على يد موسى ومنهم وصيه لا تزنى اما فى عهد السيد المسيح وهو عهد النعمه فقد قال قيل لكم لا تزنى اما انا فاقول من نظر لامراه واشتهاها فقد زنا بها فى قلبه رب النعمه يظهر لك نعمته حتى تتبعه وتصير نقيا له كل المجد امين


----------



## انور2000 (9 مارس 2007)

اذا اخطاء الانسان فعليه بالتوبه وطلب الغفران من رب المجد فنحن لم نقل فى الانجيل انكحو ما طاب لكم او ما ملكت ايمانكم  فعليك يا اخى ان تقراء جيد فى الانجيل وفى القران وانت تعرف الفرق بين ما هو ارضى وما هو سماوى


----------



## طريق الخلاص (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه دعوة للزنا ونكاح المحارم؟*



sam_on_u_all قال:


> فين الردود من الاخوة النصارى؟


ما من دعوة للزنى أقوى من تلك التي في القرأن التي تدعو المسلمين إلى نكاح من يريدون و تأمرهم بدفع الأجر لهم 
و إن الزواج في الإسلام هو نكاح و ليس سر مقدس


----------



## Jesus is God (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه دعوة للزنا ونكاح المحارم؟*

عجيب امر اخواتنا المسلمين
فى الاول يتحدثون عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس
ولما ما تنفعش اللعبة دى يبتدوا يحاولوا تفسير الكتاب على هواهم و بطريقة تخدم اغراضهم
يعنى لو محرف مش كنا شلنا و حطينا اللى يعجبنا؟
هل فى ذكر هذه الواقعة دعوة للزنا؟
هل هذه تقارن بانكحوا (امر صريح و مباشر) ما طاب لكم و مش بس واحدة لا اربعة و مش بس اربعة لا و ما ملكت ايديكم
بجد انتم مش حاسين ببشاعة تعاليمكم و عمالين فى محاولات يائسة تطاولوا على رب المجد بحجة عبادة آلهكم المجهول عندكم المعلوم عندنا


----------



## ثابت (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه دعوة للزنا ونكاح المحارم؟*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> ما من دعوة للزنى أقوى من تلك التي في القرأن التي تدعو المسلمين إلى نكاح من يريدون و تأمرهم بدفع الأجر لهم
> و إن الزواج في الإسلام هو نكاح و ليس سر مقدس



انت ما بتفهم عربي  
روح شوف معنى النكاح في المعجم وبعدين اتفلسف
وبعدين الاسلام لو يدع الامر حسب حرية الانسان يتزوج من يريد
بل هناك ضوابط    مثل لايزيد عن اربع ولا يكون من ما حرم بالنسب او الرضاعة او المصاهرة


----------



## طريق الخلاص (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه دعوة للزنا ونكاح المحارم؟*



ثابت قال:


> انت ما بتفهم عربي
> روح شوف معنى النكاح في المعجم وبعدين اتفلسف
> وبعدين الاسلام لو يدع الامر حسب حرية الانسان يتزوج من يريد
> بل هناك ضوابط    مثل لايزيد عن اربع ولا يكون من ما حرم بالنسب او الرضاعة او المصاهرة



أخي المحترم 
أنا لن أذهب لأي مكان فالله بين لي ماذا يعني النكاح عندما فال لي " خلقهم الله ذكر و انثى فيصيران جسدا و احدا و لا يصيران اثنين بعد ذلك فما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان "

سمح موسى بالطلاق لقساوة قلوبكم أما أنا فأقول من طلق زوجته لغير الزنى قد زنى بها و من يتزوج بمطلقة قهو زاني"
قيل لكم لا تزني أما انا فأقول لكم كل من نظر إلى مرأة و اشتهاها في قلبه قد زنى بها"

لا تهتموا لما تأكلون و تشربون و تلبسون فيكفي ما في اليوم من هموم"
ليس بالخبز وحده يحيى الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله """"" 

أجسادكم هياكل لأرواحكم"
أنا الجسد و أنتم الأعضاء"

ضوابط إيه تتكلم عنها ؟؟؟؟ ألم يأمر الله محمد بالإكتفاء بالتسعة زوجات  تزوجهن بلا مهر مخالفا تشريعكم و لكنه تزوج بماريا القبطية لأنه اشتهاها في الحلال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ألم تسمع بالشريعة و القوانين المسيحية التي و ضعت قبل الإسلام 500 سنة 
ألم تسمع برقي التعامل بين الرجل و المرأة في المسيحية طبعا لا و لن ...

الحافظات فروجهن أهذا ما يرى الله بالمرأة المحتشمة فقط ؟؟؟؟؟

" كل من يعمل بإرادة الله هو أمي و أختي و أخي"

لم يعلمني الله أن هناك فرق بين ذكر و انثى و كرمنيي عندما شملنا بأقواله الموجها لنا معا 
أحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم أنا"

طوبى لكم إذا اضطهدوكم من أجل أسمي"


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه دعوة للزنا ونكاح المحارم؟*

اتركوا الاسلاميات من هذا الموضوع يا احبة


----------



## Basilius (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه دعوة للزنا ونكاح المحارم؟*

*لا  يوجد جديد*
*اعتبار ان الكتاب المقدس يروى قصة ما بصدق و امانة فهو يحرض عليها كلام غير منطقي و حجة البليد زي ما بيقولوا *

*الاستاذ روك وضع رابط في اول الموضوع و قال موضوع مكرر *
*الى الان لم ياتي احد بنص صريح يحرض يقول ازنى زنا محارم *
*اما اللف و التدليس و الدوران فغير مقبول بة هنا *

*يغلق *


----------

